# Thailand or Malaysia



## pleb (May 13, 2013)

Dear all,

Thanks in advance for any povs.

Currently in Singapore, and now considering kicking back and enjoying a new phase of life.

Me and the missus are now trying to decide between Malaysia and Thailand.

Was wondering if anyone here has had to make a similar decision, and what swung it one way or the other.

For the sake of argument, let's assume there are no immigration restrictions for either destination and finances all things being equal, should be adequate for either country.

Again, thanks in advance for any thoughts.

Pleb


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Personal opinion.

Malay food can't compare with Thai. 

Thailand wins.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Could come down to the neighbourhood, or the neighbours; I wrote in another thread about two people who came to our town last year to retire, one three weeks, one five months and it was not for them. In both cases understand they'd sold up, burnt bridges etc, unwise not to try before you buy.

I like Malaysia - went there 5x last year and in different personal circumstances think I'd happily settle there. East coast near a beach would suit me fine.

You suggested 'no immigration restrictions' but reality is that for people retiring here they are a factor. Feel i am tolerated rather than welcomed, no matter how long i may be here. 

the Malaysia My Second Home scheme - compare that to the endless chores of retirement and the immigration processes which vary province-to-province (and day-to-day sometimes!) here in Thailand.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Song Si's comment rings true as it truly will come down to the neighborhood and it's resident population. Arriving at a "new" location, with the intention of residing "happily or comfortably" on a long term basis is truly a "hit or miss" throw the dice proposition. 

As far as being tolerated versus welcomed, I've moved into many locals, and only once in my travels did a welcome-to-the-neighborhood occur. A Mississippi Baptist preacher inviting me to his church. Mississippi is a friendly place by anybodies standards. 

Realize that any native population will tend to treat a foreign (new) resident or group of residents with reserve. Coupling in the communications barriers we falang tend to have and it can take years for comfort, ease and eventual friendships to develop. 

We new arrivals burden ourselves with anticipation and expectations that typically dwell on the positives and generally ignore the possible negatives. When the negatives appear, we take it personally and feel we are being discriminated against. 

Pleb: your statement "For the sake of argument, let's assume there are no immigration restrictions for either destination and finances all things being equal, should be adequate for either country" invalidates the information you are looking for, in that, the personal effort or energy that must be expended must be part of the overall equation.

You need to do your own personal investigation (as only your opinions count) as to which country suits you better. The Malaysia or Thailand question may well come down to only one issue - religion. 

Good luck in your research.


----------



## chipol (Feb 1, 2013)

*My thoughts*

My wife and I are planning on making the retirement move in about 18 months, and our decision has come down to Malaysia and Thailand, and more specifically Penang versus Chiang Mai. Adding to the intrigue is that my wife was born in Malaysia. Though she left at 18, she still has family around there.

As others noted, immigration and money are probably the two most important decision criteria, at least they are for me. The Malaysian MM2H plan is less hassle, but more expensive than routes into Thailand, especially if you end up not buying. At first blush, we looked more toward Malaysia because of the prohibition against owning property in Thailand. But the more I thought about it, who wants to saddle their heirs with foreign property? Once past that hurdle, you realize that you can rent better property for less in Chiang Mai than Penang. Weather is better in Chiang Mai. Traffic is better. I expect to tap Air Asia a lot for short jaunts, and Penang would be a better departure because most connections go through K-L. House burglary is a bigger problem in Penang. I prefer Malaysian food to Thai, but that’s like comparing an A+ to an A. On the whole, based on the criteria that are important to me, though not to you, Chiang Mai will get our first shot.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

this list is from another thread Short term expats - what goes wrong?

not all-inclusive, but a valid start for anyone considering a change of location

I'd add physical environment - eg for me living far from the coast/beaches would be a deal-breaker. Two considerations - I enjoy beaches/swimming, and secondly for my health, a lifetime of bronchial complaints/asthma and daily medication. Warm/coast air suits me, and would rule out any major city, and any of the northern areas affected annually by smoke/pollution eg Chiang Mai Air Pollution would be the death of me.

Following on from that - healthcare services another consideration



> Most people have to make a trade-off involving......
> 
> location
> facilities
> ...


----------

